# "Escort guards demand right to carry guns"



## mariomike (26 Nov 2009)

"Corrections officers need guns to protect themselves and the public," says Tina Les, union president at the Barton Street jail.":
http://www.thespec.com/News/Local/article/679701

Note: My apologies for starting a new thread. I should have instead added this to:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90666.0


----------

